

Ask YC: How do you find people who share a passion to build a company? - noel_gomez

I have ideas for companies I would like to start and I have a good technical background, but I am not an experienced programer, I am a Product Manager. Where does someone like me find people with the right skills to start something?
======
ideas101
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=132538>

------
ideas101
where r u located, whats ur idea? and how do i contact u?

~~~
noel_gomez
I didn't realize that someone had commented on this since it never made it to
the RSS feed. I have many ideas, most recently the ones I have are: 1) a new
version of a retro toy 2) an extension to salesforce.com (an appExchange app)
3) a better networking application (something better than Linked-in)

I live in Southern California. Thousand Oaks to be precise.

